

She is Inspiring. She is Successful. She Is An Entrepreneur With a Purpose. - mayureshpep
http://www.sourcepep.com/she-is-inspiring-she-is-successful-she-is-an-entrepreneur-with-a-purpose/
A business is successful if it has a strong purpose behind it. A purpose beyond achieving the yearly financial target. This entrepreneur not only makes a good point on how to launch a successful startup but also how your business can help to change the world
======
L4mppu
Shy should we care if she is she or he?

